# Split chicken thighs



## smokey al gold (Jun 4, 2009)

Not sure if anyone has seen these but they are split chicken thighs. They are awesome for grilling. I know you're probably saying "That's just a regular thigh split right down the middle." But there's something about em that makes them extremely tasty.Not sure if its the exposed bone marrow. I haven't really seen them start to sell them much until several months ago around here. Got them at the local HEB. Of course here is a little pron. Did half with Tony's and half with Yardbird. Really loving that yardbird and I'm glad I bought it.  Cooked with regular K and a small mesquite chunk.  As far as I know its a south texas thing but I may be wrong.  They might be in corpus sapo if you wanna check out HEB.  That's where I've found them and the mexican meat markets.


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 4, 2009)

That looks really tasty!


----------



## Griff (Jun 4, 2009)

I've never seen those before.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks good. Danny Gaulden has a great stuffed thigh recipe inspired by a restaurant called "Doc Hollidays" or so the rumor goes. I will post it in the recipe section if it aint already there.

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 4, 2009)

BW, you talking about Cuzin Homer's chicken delights?


that's a new cut on me.  You like it better because you've doubled
the surface area that's picking up the lovely smoke/grill flavor.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 4, 2009)

I have never seen those but they sure look tasty!


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 4, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I have never seen those but they sure look tasty!



Ditto what Diva Q said.


----------



## swampsauce (Jun 4, 2009)

WE call them leg quarters 'round here, I think.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 4, 2009)

If that the Cuzin Homer who looks and talks like Sling Blade and lives down on the Brazos River in an old school bus..yep thats the same one. 

bigwheel




			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> BW, you talking about Cuzin Homer's chicken delights?
> 
> 
> that's a new cut on me.  You like it better because you've doubled
> the surface area that's picking up the lovely smoke/grill flavor.


----------



## Que~Dawg (Jun 4, 2009)

That’s something new on me. They look real good and nice job on the close up pics the skin looks perfect.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 4, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> If that the Cuzin Homer who looks and talks like Sling Blade and lives down on the Brazos River in an old school bus..yep thats the same one.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...




The Cuz is an old Texan who I thought you might know.  His recipe
for bacon wrapped boneless skinless thighs with a slice of jap in the middle was one of my first great discoveries when I first started searching the net for grilling/smoking recipes back in the late 50's.


----------



## bknox (Jun 4, 2009)

That is new to me. I have never seen anything like that. Here at the Mexican Market I can get chicken sliced in what is almost what I would call a sheet but nothing like that. Great pictures. Looks like a job well done.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 4, 2009)

You being a very bad boy Cappy. Everybody knows Algore and Prez Osama had not got around to inventing cyberspace back in them days. We was still sitting in the front porch swing eating ho made ice cream swatting mosquitoes.  I am gonna have to talk Sherrif Taylor into taking away your bullet. Sorry about that. Aunt Bea is gonna really be *issed too. Not sure you make it into Opey's next movie etc. 

bigwheel 



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Cuz is an old Texan who I thought you might know.  His recipe
for bacon wrapped boneless skinless thighs with a slice of jap in the middle was one of my first great discoveries when I first started searching the net for grilling/smoking recipes back in the late 50's.[/quote:2nq7wsfh]


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 4, 2009)

I have been buying leg quarters since they were 29 cents a pound in the 80's.. HEB has them fresh down here too...Yours came out perfecto!! Where did you get the seasonings?


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Jun 5, 2009)

The chicken looks good...............


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 5, 2009)

Them looks fine....


----------



## smokey al gold (Jun 5, 2009)

In case no one has heard of Plowboys Yardbird Rub it is awesome stuff and probably one of the most popular rubs everyone on another forum i visit uses for chicken and pork.  Sapo you'll love it since I've watched your videos and I know you like to try new rubs.  Both of these are great places to order it.  It is a competition winning rub over and over again.  The other rub is Tony Chachere's which you can get at HEB and it good on absolutely everything.

http://www.greatlakesbbqsupply.com/prod ... roductId=1

http://www.spicewineironworks.com/Merch ... ode=sauces


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 5, 2009)

smokey al gold said:
			
		

> In case no one has heard of Plowboys Yardbird Rub it is awesome stuff and probably one of the most popular rubs everyone on another forum i visit uses for chicken and pork.  Sapo you'll love it since I've watched your videos and I know you like to try new rubs.  Both of these are great places to order it.  It is a competition winning rub over and over again.  The other rub is Tony Chachere's which you can get at HEB and it good on absolutely everything.
> 
> http://www.greatlakesbbqsupply.com/prod ... roductId=1
> 
> http://www.spicewineironworks.com/Merch ... ode=sauces



Thanks!!!  I'll check it out!!  What are you making this weekend?


----------



## smokey al gold (Jun 5, 2009)

Good you'll be glad you did!  This weekend is going to be spent in Uvalde Texas my hometown working a booth at the Catholic church festival.  We'll be doing pork carnita tacos in two discos.  250lbs to be exact!  Will definately post pics Monday.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 5, 2009)

smokey al gold said:
			
		

> Good you'll be glad you did!  This weekend is going to be spent in Uvalde Texas my hometown working a booth at the Catholic church festival.  We'll be doing pork carnita tacos in two discos.  250lbs to be exact!  Will definately post pics Monday.


sounds fun!!! Stay cool.. It's going to be a scorcher this weekend!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 5, 2009)

Betta keep an eye on that liver hanging around with them Mackeral Snappers. Mine now looks like a swiss cheese from hob nobbing with the Lutherans for too many years. Both them groups do enjoy their Cervezas

bigwheel


----------



## smokey al gold (Jun 5, 2009)

That's the best part!


----------

